# Official 2007 Draft Thread



## aquaitious

To stop things from exploding around here (which shouldn't be too hard, considering that the boards will probably go down after a few picks), I decided to make a official draft thread for the 2007 draft.

In this thread we'll be cursing at Danny, yelling at Doc and hoping the owners sell the team already.

To celebrate this special occasion, I've decided to use one of the newer bbb.net smilies, :azdaja:.

That is all, go Celtics.


I'll be at a bar, so don't cause any trouble.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

I Hope Yi Becomes A Celtic When Stern Announces The Fifth Selection Of The 07 Draft


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> I'll be at a bar, so don't cause any trouble.


Why's is have to be "cause"? I did not even do anything(yet)! 

Bring on the draft!


----------



## Ainge for 3

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> I Hope Yi Becomes A Celtic When Stern Announces The Fifth Selection Of The 07 Draft


Yes, I look forward to the many funny references to Yi's humongous sweet rice balls.


----------



## DaBosox

Can't wait to see Yi at Tonic/Gypsy/Ned's.


----------



## Aznboi812

I just hope this draft turns out good for us and hopefully we can motivate the celtics to push farther in their offseason moves....I wish they were sign Wallace


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i have a bad feeling danny is taking noah :hurl:


----------



## Ainge for 3

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have a bad feeling danny is taking noah :hurl:


I just can't figure out why Danny would take a 7-footer who can't shoot instead of one who can. Therefore, I refuse to believe he'd take Noah over Yi.


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have a bad feeling danny is taking noah :hurl:


not gonna happen. no(ah) way. But he's still going to be better than the #AW prediction!


----------



## Floods

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have a bad feeling danny is taking noah :hurl:


I have a worse feeling that Danny is taking Yi. Why do Celtic fans love this guy so much


----------



## Ainge for 3

David_Ortiz said:


> I have a worse feeling that Danny is taking Yi. Why do Celtic fans love this guy so much


He's a 7-foot shooting guard. What's not to love?

He's like Antoine Walker, but more Asian.


----------



## Floods

There's a reason you don't see 7-foot shooting guards in the NBA


----------



## Causeway

Ainge for 3 said:


> He's like Antoine Walker, but more Asian.


in that case, hell no.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Ainge for 3 said:


> He's like Antoine Walker, but more Asian.




:yay: :yay: :yay: 

signed, 
#1YiJianlianFan


seriously, though...hes a 7 footer with all the tools of kevin durant...hes not as polished as durant at all but he could very well become it...am i willing to wait?? id rather not...but if we had no other choice id rather roll the dice on a could-be superstar than take the safe pick in a solid but never anything above average player like brewer


----------



## agoo

People who don't work out against other guys sketch me out. However, from what I am hearing (because who really knows anything about him other than scouts and Chinese people), Yi sounds legit. I don't know about his defense (he looks good guarding chairs and coaches), but offensively he appears to have skills and can play off of Pierce and Jefferson.

I still want Noah though. Anyone rocking a bow tie on draft night is going to be something.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

rumor just saw on the nba draft pre show...ray allen for the 5, delonte and wally


DO IT DANNY!!!!


getting rid of wally and bringing in ray allen??? without having to give up theo...and we could use theos contract at a later date to pick up someone else...do it


----------



## Ainge for 3

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> rumor just saw on the nba draft pre show...ray allen for the 5, delonte and wally
> 
> 
> DO IT DANNY!!!!
> 
> 
> getting rid of wally and bringing in ray allen??? without having to give up theo...and we could use theos contract at a later date to pick up someone else...do it


Robert Swift, too.


----------



## agoo

How much of Stephen A. Smith is ESPN going to inflict upon us?

Can we just muzzle him now? Where is Wilbon? He knows NBA, he does NBA for ESPN, and he doesn't make my ears bleed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Ainge for 3 said:


> Robert Swift, too.



this changes my mind on the trade...id rather veto the trade then have to watch this bum in a c's uni...give me collison and im very happy


----------



## ZWW

agoo101284 said:


> How much of Stephen A. Smith is ESPN going to inflict upon us?
> 
> Can we just muzzle him now? Where is Wilbon? He knows NBA, he does NBA for ESPN, and he doesn't make my ears bleed.


Screamin' Stephen has never said one good thing about the Celtics. Ever. Please give us Wilbon.


----------



## KingHandles

I honestly have no idea who I want...I think I can accept anyone but Yi at this point. I don't feel any part of his game.


----------



## agoo

ZWW said:


> Screamin' Stephen has never said one good thing about the Celtics. Ever. Please give us Wilbon.


He doesn't have to say anything good about the C's. Just say it quietly.

Also, anyone catch Yi unable to open the Sprite bottle during the ESPN opener?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

who wants to put bets that this is the quickest that the first 3 names are called in the history of the draft...if they take the whole 15 or whatever minutes each time ill be pissed...they all know who they want stern should bring the first 3 names with him to the podium at the same time


----------



## agoo

Atleast its not the intollerable NFL Draft where you know who is going one, but you have to wait 15 minutes for it. Five minutes a pick is very nice.


----------



## agoo

Here is who is there live:
Greg Oden
Kevin Durant
Corey Brewer
Mike Conley Jr.
Jeff Green
Spencer Hawes
Al Horford
Acie Law IV
Joakim Noah
Rodney Stuckey
Al Thornton
Brandan Wright
Julian Wright
Nick Young
Yi Jianlian

Arron Afflalo and Marco Belinelli are invading the stage for the handshake as they bought tickets.

Who of the invited crew goes last and how long do they sit there alone?

My money is on Stuckey sitting alone for four or five picks.


----------



## KingHandles

Man it has 2 be insane how hectic it gets in a teams draft room. I didn't realize there were that many people...


----------



## Premier

Jianlian is far from a player that can appease Pierce.


----------



## Premier

Ray Allen for Szczerbiak would be swell.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Ray Allen for Szczerbiak would be swell.


I'll be pissed if I have 2 see Delonte go.


----------



## agoo

Katz reports Sonics make the deal for Jeff Green.

WHAT?

That's a Chris Wallace move right there, taking two SFs.


----------



## Premier

Yes!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

woot woot im happy!


----------



## ZWW

Did the Allen trade go through?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

ZWW said:


> Did the Allen trade go through?


We'll see in a second if Memphis does not select Jeff Green.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Here comes the trade, baby!


----------



## agoo

Conley goes four. This is going to be interesting now with the Ray Allen rumors.

Are we taking Yi for us or Jeff Green for Seattle?


----------



## Marcus13

I cant believe yall got this lucky...i cant believe Boston is my team...I cant believe Boston is going to be back in the playoffs next year after this season


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

agoo101284 said:


> Conley goes four. This is going to be interesting now with the Ray Allen rumors.
> 
> Are we taking Yi for us or Jeff Green for Seattle?


If I hear the name Yi at 5, I might very well cry.


----------



## agoo

So now can we do something with Theo's contract and get back in the draft?

And Allen is a bit of a thrill.


----------



## Marcus13

Isnt PP #34 too?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

agoo101284 said:


> So now can we do something with Theo's contract and get back in the draft?
> 
> And Allen is a bit of a thrill.


Keeps PP happy, so I love it.

It would be awesome to get back in the lottery and pick up a guy like Thornton or Brewer.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Ray Allen aka Jesus & "The Truth?" thats a *"Tommy Pt!!"*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

allen has the choices of numbers 13 or 55...those are the only 2 left lol


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Time for World War III men!


----------



## agoo

Yi to Milwaukee.

Interesting. He's on the block almost immediately I bet. I bet China won't let him go there.


----------



## bosiydid

I'm feel sorry for you guys, what the hell is Boston doing?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

bosiydid said:


> I'm feel sorry for you guys, what the hell is Boston doing?


Appeasing PP, causing excitement, making the team instantly better, getting rid of Wally's useless self... Take your pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

joakim noah lookis like freakin bozo the clown


----------



## agoo

Dickie V says Seattle "outfoxed Boston big time."

He obviously stopped following Wally after he left Miami of Ohio.


----------



## BenDengGo

i knew bobcats would pick another unc product.


----------



## agoo

Bobcats take Brandan Wright. A rail-thin PF who refused to work out against anyone.

Tim Thomas part deux. Thomas isnt' a terrible player, but he's just so frustrating and Wright will bring that frustration to Charlotte.


----------



## BenDengGo

noah or hawes

whoem did pax like more?


----------



## agoo

So what is more amusing, Joakim Noah's suit or the four foot tall woman who is handing out the hats?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

the first thing noah needs to do with his signing bonus is hire a stylist


----------



## Marcus13

bosiydid said:


> I'm feel sorry for you guys, what the hell is Boston doing?


Making the playoffs.


----------



## agoo

Sacramento takes Hawes. At 7-foot plus averaged 6.3 boards a game in his freshman year. It looks like Hawes' shoulders are about has wide as Stu Scott's. That's not a good thing.

Also, I think they muzzled Steven A.

_EDIT: Spoke thirty seconds too early._


----------



## BostonBasketball

Ray Allen is the best player Pierce has ever played with in my opinion. Sorry 'Toine. No one is mentioning the fact that Danny has now handed the PG spot to Rondo. In my opinion that's big. I would be willing to bet that Danny tries to trade into the 1st round if he can. And then use the 2nd round pick on a PG.


----------



## Premier

Let's examine the trade...

...financially:

Teams in the NBA generally maintain a payroll in which their best players are paid the most money. This means that if a team is paying a player near maximum money, the player must be performing at a high level if the team wants to achieve success and stay within the constraints of the luxury tax. Szczerbiak has 26.55M and two years left on his contract. He is the second highest paid player on the team; however, his production is very limited, which puts the Celtics in a poor position as they cannot make up for his production with another quality player since his contract hurts the Celtics' cap management. By trading Szczerbiak for a player that deserves his contract in Ray Allen [52.17M over three seasons], the Celtics are managing their cap room well. Pierce, Jefferson, and Allen will be the three best players on the team, while also being the three highest paid players on the team in the '08-'09 season in which they will combine for about 83% of the cap. The Celtics do not have to extend Delonte West now and still have the option of trading Ratliff's salary for another impact player, hopefully a point guard, or can decide to keep the contract for its insurance benefits to appease the ownership group.

...from a basketball perspective:

Jeff Green, Yi Jianlian, and Corey Brewer will never be better than Ray Allen. Never. Perhaps Brandan Wright will eventually become better than Allen; however, the Celtics needed to appease their fans and their star player and did so by trading for another top fifteen player. Delonte West did not have a future in Boston since he uses far too many possessions for his limited talent and production. Wally Szczerbiak is a poor player as injuries have rendered him below average by taking away his lift on his jump shots, which was his only positive trait. Ray Allen fits well with the Celtics since he is primarily a shooter and will either be open when his defender commits to a slashing Pierce or will demand attention at all times, leaving the point guard [hopefully not Rondo since this move means that the Celtics will stay with a half-court offense, which requires a point guard with some perimeter shooting ability] open on the perimeter. Pierce will go back to his mid-range game, hopefully, and will score through easy jump shots and dribble penetration. Allen will score through longer jump shots. They are both fairly talented passers and they are both fairly unselfish. I think they fit well together, though one cannot predit chemistry. The move gives the Celtics three great scoring options. Pierce and Allen will combine for at least forty to forty-five points per game and Jefferson will be left in single coverage since the defending swing men cannot leave Pierce and Allen open. Jefferson does very well in single coverage and he will hopefully not lose his motivation and continue his high scoring output. Rondo is a serviceable point guard, but the Celtics should offer Maurice Williams the full mid level exception. With Allen the Celtics do not need their center to score if they choose to play Jefferson at power forward. If Al stays at center, Ryan Gomes is a decent alternative, though the Celtics still need to find a big man that can defend the pick and roll [Charlie Villanueva perhaps].

The Celtics do very well in this trade.


----------



## agoo

Prem, I like your analysis.

Something to note on Pierce and Allen is that they aren't me first Kobe-types. Pierce will pass to both Allen and Jefferson. Allen will shoot when open. Jefferson will control the offensive post. Hopefully, he learns passing.

Feeling good about this now. Lets see if I can keep those feelings while watching US v. Argentina.


----------



## banner17

my thoughts exactly prem


----------



## agoo

Just when I thought this draft wasn't going to get better, Katz reports Knicks deal Francis and Frye for Zach Randolph.

Did Isiah forget that they just dealt for a post man last season?

You can have redundancy with two shooting swing men and win. But you aren't going to get either Curry and Randolph enough touches on the post to win games.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I love the Allen trade for the reasons listed on p. 4. 

The Randolph trade is HILARIOUS. Both teams lose. The blazers trade the cancer they know for the cancer they don't. A me-first point guard who could honestly retard the development of players like Aldridge, Roy, and Oden.

The knicks trade a good young player and a cancer for a psycho.

Good times, good times.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I can't wait for Randolph and Marbury's late night shenanigans in NYC


----------



## Alumni96

It wouldn't shock me to see Portland now flip Aldridge and Jack to to Memphis for Conley and other assets.


----------



## agoo

I don't think Francis will have a negative effect. Lee was developing well despite him. Francis provides some points off the bench, which is ridiculous for his contract.

This also means that the Blazers will be very bad next year.


----------



## Causeway

so we have the #32 and 35 picks right?


----------



## LX

Causeway said:


> so we have the #32 and 35 picks right?


Yep!

I like the trade more now cause we can draft a backup PG and a big man now in the 2nd round. 

Hopefully we go for Gabe Pruitt.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i wouldnt mind tiago splitter with one of those picks...might as well finally find out what the kid is made of


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

opened my mouth 3 minutes too soon


----------



## Causeway

There goes Splitter to the Spurs.


----------



## BostonBasketball

do the spurs have any american players?

edit: other than finley that play?


----------



## agoo

Josh McRoberts and Taurean Green perhaps?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

id be happier with derrick byars and gabe pruitt


----------



## TONYALLEN42

we should get Nick Fazekas. decent power forward could fill in with
PG-Rajon
SG-Allen
SF-Pierce
PF-Fazekas
C-Jefferson


----------



## LX

Fazekas and Pruitt...


----------



## Causeway

LX said:


> Fazekas and Pruitt...


^^


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

miami hussled philly out of a 2nd rounder and cash lol


----------



## P-Dub34

> Greatest Celtic Duo Ever


Uhhhh....


----------



## Causeway

C's on deck


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> Uhhhh....




hahahahahaha cmon its not even argueable :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Derrick Byars or Marcus Williams, please. The Celtics need a good backup swingman.


----------



## Marcus13

We need Marcus Williams...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

yessssssssssss...BYARS BYARS BYARS BYARS!!!!


----------



## Premier

I'm fine with Pruitt.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok...im happy with that...now we just need byars to slip a couple more spots


----------



## Causeway

nice pick!


----------



## LX

And there's Pruitt. 

YES.


----------



## Marcus13

Marcus Williams Damnit!


----------



## agoo

I'm not familiar with Pruitt's game, but he sounds like Delonte West from what Bilas had to say about him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

there goes williams...please dallas leave byars to us


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> I'm not familiar with Pruitt's game, but he sounds like Delonte West from what Bilas had to say about him.


Nah. Pruitt's more of a PG than Delonte. He's always been a PG, aand isn't a SG to PG convert.


----------



## Causeway

Big baby


----------



## LX

Glen Davis. 

I like that pick. Nice for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

wowwwwww big baby huh...im not mad at it...would have rather had byars but not a terrible pick at all i like davis


----------



## agoo

I would have liked McRoberts, but its hard to be disappointed at a second round. Much less one that can score in the post in the NBA. Only problem with this is that it pushes Gomes to SF, which he cannot be in the league.


----------



## Marcus13

Big Baby is good, but I really wish we went with Williams over Pruitt.

But that was an amazing draft for Boston- we did tha damnt thing. We'll recieve very mixed reviews about it though


----------



## LX

Marcus13 said:


> Big Baby is good, but I really wish we went with Williams over Pruitt.
> 
> But that was an amazing draft for Boston- we did tha damnt thing. We'll recieve very mixed reviews about it though


Forward's not really a need we have, that's why we stayed away from Byars and Williams. 

We needed a point guard, because Telfair isn't likely to see the court again, and we need a big man off the bench unless we wanted to go into the season with Gomes and Powe as our backups.


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> I would have liked McRoberts, but its hard to be disappointed at a second round. Much less one that can score in the post in the NBA. Only problem with this is that it pushes Gomes to SF, which he cannot be in the league.


I'm not sure if it pushes Gomes to SF. 

I think it's more likely than not that the Celtics rotation will look something like: 

PG: Rondo/Pruitt
SG: Allen/Allen/Ray
SF: Pierce/Green
PF: Gomes/Davis/Scalabrine
C: Jefferson/Perkins


----------



## Marcus13

LX said:


> I'm not sure if it pushes Gomes to SF.
> 
> I think it's more likely than not that the Celtics rotation will look something like:
> 
> PG: Rondo/Pruitt
> SG: Allen/Allen/Ray
> SF: Pierce/Green
> PF: Gomes/Davis/Scalabrine
> C: Jefferson/Perkins


Quality lineup that has no excuse not to make the playoffs.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

LX said:


> I'm not sure if it pushes Gomes to SF.
> 
> I think it's more likely than not that the Celtics rotation will look something like:
> 
> PG: Rondo/Pruitt
> SG: Allen/Allen/Ray
> SF: Pierce/Green
> PF: Gomes/Davis/Scalabrine
> C: Jefferson/Perkins




im liking the look of that lineup...especially adding whatever player we trade theo/tony and whatever draft picks for


----------



## agoo

LX said:


> I'm not sure if it pushes Gomes to SF.
> 
> I think it's more likely than not that the Celtics rotation will look something like:
> 
> PG: Rondo/Pruitt
> SG: Allen/Allen/Ray
> SF: Pierce/Green
> PF: Gomes/Davis/Scalabrine
> C: Jefferson/Perkins


I like that lineup, but we better score 100+ a night because we're going to give up a bunch.


----------



## tha supes

I think it's kinda funny your 2-guard line up, Ray Allen, Tony Allen, and Allan Ray. Gongrats on getting Ray though, him and Pierce will drop 55ppg combined.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> I like that lineup, but we better score 100+ a night because we're going to give up a bunch.



oh yea youre definitely right...but you gotta think that allen/pierce/al will score 65+ a night between them...so if the other 9 players can get 40 we'll be good


----------



## P-Dub34

Is the trade even official yet? I haven't seen it reported on any reputable sites.


----------



## banner17

ithink by the trading deadline, if KG is still with the wovles, the trade of jefferson for KG might resurface again, this time KG might join the celtics and sign the extension. with KG/pierce/Allen, they got about 2-3 yeras of windows, they should probably win the east at lesat.



this is what someone posted on the main forum. A guy can dream right? I'm really reluctant to trade Al, but a core of Pierce, Allen and KG - that contends


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> Is the trade even official yet? I haven't seen it reported on any reputable sites.


Yeah it's basically official.


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> joakim noah lookis like freakin bozo the clown


Howard Stern, anyone?


----------



## aquaitious

It's 100% official.


----------



## BleedGreen

Trades Official.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

banner17 said:


> ithink by the trading deadline, if KG is still with the wovles, the trade of jefferson for KG might resurface again, this time KG might join the celtics and sign the extension. with KG/pierce/Allen, they got about 2-3 yeras of windows, they should probably win the east at lesat.
> 
> 
> 
> this is what someone posted on the main forum. A guy can dream right? I'm really reluctant to trade Al, but a core of Pierce, Allen and KG - that contends




impossible...we cant match kgs salary without wallys contract


----------



## BostonBasketball

I think I am most pleased that we still have Ratliff to trade along with GG. Those two combined with a future first should be MORE than enough to get a quality nba PG or a quality defensive post player.


----------



## Premier

Glen Davis is a poor pick. We already have enough undersized power forwards. Also, guys with weight problems that have seemingly slimmed down for the draft generally put that weight back on. Davis should have stuck to football. His future in the NBA is limited, in my opinion. We do not have a need at power forward, also, as Jefferson and Gomes will combine for at least 70 minutes per game, leaving 26 minutes to the bench. Perkins is serviceable for at least twenty minutes per game, leaving only six minutes for Davis; hardly a need. Byars, on the other hand, would have came in and immediately become the third best wing player on the team. Gerald Green still is inconsistent with his jump shot on offense and hasn't significantly improved on defense. Tony Allen, who bases his game not on size or skill but on athleticism, is recovering from surgery. That leaves the Celtics with at least twenty minutes of playing time needed to back-up Pierce and Allen. Byars would have done that; however with the addition of Davis, we still have Green and Allen at those positions.

This team is not yet ready with two below average starters, currently, and an awful bench. Byars or Williams in the second-round would have helped.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Premier said:


> Glen Davis is a poor pick. We already have enough undersized power forwards. Also, guys with weight problems that have seemingly slimmed down for the draft generally put that weight back on. Davis should have stuck to football. His future in the NBA is limited, in my opinion. We do not have a need at power forward, also, as Jefferson and Gomes will combine for at least 70 minutes per game, leaving 26 minutes to the bench.


We don't have someone who can keep opposing big men from getting as close to the basket as they prefer. Many centers just focus on getting the right touch on the ball from a set distance from the basket, then in a game they work on getting that exact distance away from the basket so they can toss the ball in at that programmed force. Davis will screw that up for them so there will be plenty of clanks and Davis is quick enough to get those defensive rebounds (and he can box others out from getting to the basket to beat him to the ball as it falls off the rim or the backboard). Davis is a great pick for us. He is even a fast break guy (and we appear to be going to a fast break offense) because he can dribble very well after he grabs the defensive rebound.


----------



## LamarButler

Oh well, I say Glen Davis is a pretty good pick, just because of his charisma. I don't mind using a 2nd round pick on a good locker room guy.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> *Glen Davis is a poor pick.* We already have enough undersized power forwards. Also, guys with weight problems that have seemingly slimmed down for the draft generally put that weight back on. Davis should have stuck to football. His future in the NBA is limited, in my opinion. We do not have a need at power forward, also, as Jefferson and Gomes will combine for at least 70 minutes per game, leaving 26 minutes to the bench. Perkins is serviceable for at least twenty minutes per game, leaving only six minutes for Davis; hardly a need. Byars, on the other hand, would have came in and immediately become the third best wing player on the team. Gerald Green still is inconsistent with his jump shot on offense and hasn't significantly improved on defense. Tony Allen, who bases his game not on size or skill but on athleticism, is recovering from surgery. That leaves the Celtics with at least twenty minutes of playing time needed to back-up Pierce and Allen. Byars would have done that; however with the addition of Davis, we still have Green and Allen at those positions.
> 
> This team is not yet ready with two below average starters, currently, and an awful bench. Byars or Williams in the second-round would have helped.


Pfft. I thought I was the only one who believed that a inch taller Powe wasn't really needed.


----------



## Premier

Powe looks like a body-builder. Davis looks like a teddy bear.


----------



## Causeway

Davis is significantly better than Powe. He has excellent handle, is a great passer, has no problem getting up and down the floor, quick feet with a great first step, nice jump shot out to the college 3, a monster on the boards. He's going to surprise people in here. He's a fantastic 2nd round pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Well since you guys drafted Glen Davis that makes me an honorary Celtics fan now...

I know some of you dont like the pick (Premier and aquatious), but Davis could really pay off. If you would have gotten him with a late first round pick or something I could understand your frustration, but as a mid-late second rounder you really got a nice deal. He is a excellent teammate, rebounder, and hustler. He's VERY mobile, not just for a man his size but for most bigs. He plays bigger in the post and can step and make the mid range jumper as well as free throws. 

He has struggled with his weight, but that has nothing to do with his work ethic, because he's a great worker. He doesn't play above the rim, but he creates so much space that he can make buckets if he gets it deep.

I dont know how much you guys have seen him but dont be surprised when he takes his man off of the dribble from the free throw line and puts up a reverse layup :biggrin:

For your second rounder hes a great value.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

the biggest thing i like about davis is his character...i heard a radio interview with him not too long ago and he was hilarious and sounded like a great guy...when asked who was the better player him or tyrus thomas, he said "no question its glen davis" while laughing...i hope thats true because if it is we definitely got a steal...if not i will be mad that we didnt get byars with that pick


----------



## Causeway

AW you are going to like Davis. He actually has some Toine' in him (yeah I said it ). But the good Toine, not the evil one. He's a great passer for a big guy, and as I said can dribble very well for a big guy. And has a nice little baby hook. What he will not do is camp out behind the 3 line. And he goes after rebounds aggressively. A team guy. You may even change your name to #1BigBabyFan!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

hahaha if he ends up being as good as the great one...or even close to it...i will be the biggest big baby fan there is...im confident he can get his weight under control which seems to be the most talked about question...especially with the trainers that made perks babyfat dissappear in a season...only difference is davis has basketball talent...perk doesnt


----------



## Ainge for 3

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> only difference is davis has basketball talent...perk doesnt


Yeah, Davis certainly has NBA offensive talent. He will score for us.


----------

